Ask HN: What is the worst enterprise software you use every day? - NavyDish
======
noman-land
Jira. It's slow. It's not intuitive. It's cluttered and hard to find anything
in. It's easy to lose in progress work in it.

------
elmerfud
I can't think of a single piece of software that's stands out worse than the
others but really it's anything that's still using Java or Flash of which
there are a number of tools.

------
pinewurst
Probably Microsoft Teams but I know I'm lucky not to be using worse.

------
catacombs
Adobe Creative Suite. Absolutely atrocious.

------
joeblow9999
propel. it is the worst ive ever used.

